# Just a couple of my drawings



## NicoleReynolds (Feb 18, 2009)

Feel free to C&C


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice work. Keep up the good work.

If you every want any thing to draw you can draw my guy.

( sorry i am lousy at posting pictures)


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW! :O those are really good!
i want ur skills! 
haha
the neck in the 3rd pic looks a lil bit too thick but otherwise...WOW!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

You're AMAZINGLY talented! If you ever need something to draw you could draw my horse. Here's a few pics, just don't include the rider if there is one in the picture.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Your drawings are really good! Keep working hard...


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Great job! Proportions are lovely and you have definate talent. It looks like you just have to work on the fluidity of the drawing. In the first one your shading is very fluid and believable while in the other two its more clumpy and illustrative.
Aside from that I'd prbably just say push a couple value on the first one but otherwise you did a very nice job.


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

those are really pretty! i cant draw a horse to save my life! they always end up all demented....and look like donkeys lol


----------



## GiddyVirgil (Feb 22, 2009)

Those pictures are lovely! I always found horses hard to draw for some reason... :-(

Giddy


----------



## Dressage101 (Dec 20, 2008)

GiddyVirgil said:


> Those pictures are lovely! I always found horses hard to draw for some reason... :-(
> 
> Giddy


 
They say horses are one of the hardest things to draw, sculpt... for an artist because of all the different sized shapes. 

When I started it was really hard to get the proportions right. A persons eyes will see funny things when they do not fully understand what they are looking at. I found one of the best ways to help that was taking a number of anatomy and equine conformation classes. An artist can never know the structure of their subject too well...!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! Very nice work. I especially like the first one. Keep up the good work


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, you have a great talent! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Beautiful! I love your style, especially the second one.


----------

